
3D Printed Head Fools Android Face Recognition, iPhone X 'Impenetrable' - okket
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/12/16/3d-printed-head-android-face-id/
======
pizza
Actual article: [https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/12/13/we-
br...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/12/13/we-broke-into-a-
bunch-of-android-phones-with-a-3d-printed-head)

Did they control for material of the fake head? Did they make it emit any kind
of warmth at all? I'm just speculating but I would imagine that Apple would go
through the trouble of using numerous markers from the infrared sensor FaceID
uses [0].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Face_ID](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Face_ID)

------
caberus
there were some news from China that one lady had returned her iPhone X
because her colleague had unlocked it using Face ID

